# pkg_version problem



## Michael (Sep 26, 2014)

pkg_version() on FreeBSD 8 can check package's version installed from ports, but pkg_version() on FreeBSD 9 won't do this, It only checks packages installed from pkg_add().
Is there any command to check ports version installed from ports? 

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2014)

pkg_version() is obsolete and deprecated.  It's time to switch to using pkg().  Once you switch, do not use the old commands any more.


----------



## Michael (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## aupanner (Sep 26, 2014)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-intro.html

Here's what you need to know to get going on pkgng aka pkg.


----------



## Michael (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, thanks.


----------

